# machine advice



## jay0 (Nov 18, 2014)

I posted this in "Grinders|Machines|Accessories", but realised it is such a newby question it probably fits better here.

I am living in Singapore which has very few options for buying espresso machines and I am heading back to the UK for xmas and was considering buying an espresso machine to bring back.

I drink espresso, may make the occasional cappuccino for friends but rarely and I have a Eureka Mignon Mk 2 grinder which I currently use for machine press or filter coffee.

I am considering a Rancilio Silvia or a refurbed Gaggia classic but veering towards the Rancilio because I do not like the idea of the aluminium boiler.

Is there anything else in a similar price range and size I should be considering.

Also where is the best place for a good deal Bella Barista seems well liked.

Last question anything I really should buy with the new machine, so I don't kick myself and pay horrible shipping fees later?

Thanks,

Jay


----------



## Dylan (Dec 5, 2011)

If its mainly espresso, a lever like the La Pavoni Europiccola could be a consideration.


----------



## jay0 (Nov 18, 2014)

Thanks for the reply

I love the idea of a Lever, but 1. I assumed I would have to spend much more than that for one that was worthwhile and 2. is the skill level to get a decent coffee too high?


----------



## Dylan (Dec 5, 2011)

A Europiccola is slightly cheaper than a Silvia new, or about £200-240 S/H.

Some people say that a lever has a slightly steeper learning curve, but many would contend this is basically a myth. Regardless of what you get, a pump or a lever, you have a learning curve. If the idea of a lever appeals to you, dont be put off by it potentially being a bit more difficult to learn.

I think the size of the shot is smaller on the EP than the Silvia, but the are many that would contend that when it comes to espresso you cant beat a lever.


----------



## GCGlasgow (Jul 27, 2014)

I wouldn't let the alleged skill level for a lever put you off, I got one recently and although i'm still trying to improve i was getting decent shots from the start...good advice on here about how to get a decent shot.

I would also think that a lever may be easier to fix than a pump machine should any problems arise as you are in Singapore


----------



## jay0 (Nov 18, 2014)

Ok, my love of the tactile and lo-fi I am convinced it sounds like fun to play with 

Is La Pavoni Europiccola the definitive best option in the sub £500 bracket?

What else is a must buy, I have scales and a grinder, it sounds like a good tamper is important, what about upgraded portafilter?

Thanks,

Jay


----------



## Jumbo Ratty (Jan 12, 2015)

A blank basket for backflushing is important, so is the backflushing powder if you go with the silvia


----------



## jay0 (Nov 18, 2014)

Thanks for the advice, i'm going with the La Pavoni and looking forward to playing with the Lever machine.


----------



## Dylan (Dec 5, 2011)

Great choice, plenty of owners and advice on this little lever so you'll be making great espresso in no time!


----------

